# Cyclone Coaster and Left Coast CABErs



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just returned from my trip out west to ride the Cyclone Coaster. What can I say --great people, great weather, and great bikes! I need to thank my tour guide Scott S. (37fleetwood) for not only introducing me and showing me around but trying to help me get the TF ready. We stayed up until almost midnight Sat getting it together and then ran into a brake problem that prevented me from riding it Sunday but Scott was gracious enough to loan me his "Creamsycle" to ride. I got to meet some of the left coast CABErs and see some of their stuff. The Bicycle Jesus himself gave us a tour which was overwhelming to say the least--he's got stuff! Next we vistied John A's place--this is the guy that makes those incredible Hufmman parts. John is not only extremely gifted but a true collector and his other toys (cars, house trailer, boat) are spectacular. I expect we are going to see some world class Super Streamlines and Twin Flex's come out pretty soon. The Coaster ride was somewhat abbreviated due to a lot of the regulars riding the Longbeach Marathon that morning! We still had a really great time and did ride the beach. We finished by visiting Marty (Cyclingday) who gave us the grand tour of his collection which is phenomenal and Marty is a really great guy. I'm hoping that maybe I can do this once a year along with MLC/AA and Trexlertown next year. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like you had a great time...you lucky dog!    The Cyclone Coasters ride is something all bicycle enthusiasts should have on their Bucket List!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad you had a great time, definitely on my bucket list!!!!!!! Hopefully sooner rather than later.  I get envious when I see the pics monthly of all the West Coast activities & wish we had a bigger contingent of bicycle enthusiasts here in GA.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Me too Gary! Besides the comraderie there are a lot of parts and bicycles available that never hit the CABE, Ebay, or CL. Networking is essential if you are on the hunt for elusive bikes/parts and events like the Coaster provide golden opportunities. I will be displaying about 15 bikes at the Morris Museum of Art here in Augusta next month--hopefully I can generate some interest. I have also started displaying at local car shows so maybe if I keep at it something will develop? V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 10, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I will be displaying about 15 bikes at the Morris Museum of Art here in Augusta next month--hopefully I can generate some interest.  V/r Shawn




Let me know when & I'll come down one day.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2012)

Although I did not meet you, glad you enjoyed our hospitality! The ride was a little weird this month with the Marathon and such. Having the Cyclone ride in our backyard is like the kid on the block who has a pool and hardly ever swims. I had missed the 3 months prior. It was great to go riding!


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 10, 2012)

*West*

Hi all I met some of the Cyclone Coaster people you could not ask for better people I can't wait to ride with some of them again and go to So-Cal for one of there rides.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 10, 2012)

*Thanks for making it out for the ride ....*

Shawn - it was nice to nice to put a face to the name & I wish the day would have allowed for us to do more than just meet - I always enjoy talking bicycles & we'll have to do it next time our paths cross - 

I am glad you made it down to SoCal & made the tour with Scott - who definitely showed you a good time & had time to meet & greet some of the great passionate riders that are in the area that we are fortunate enough to have join us here & there on our rides here in SoCal -  

As far as the CYCLONE COASTER ride this month goes - it was a bit unusual since it fell on a strange day with tons of bicycle related events in & around Long Beach - There is always something but this ride took the cake - For 1 there was the Long Beach Marathon that basically blocks off most of Long Beach where we normally ride - some people I heard had no idea the Marathon was going on since the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride is essentially a "pick up ride" & we never know who is going to be there until the day of the ride - My suggestion is look at our website at least once a month - that's what it's for - the CYCLONE COASTER website that has all the latest up to date information for the upcoming rides & events we do here in SoCal - So before you come down please stop by www.cyclonecoaster.com to double check on upcoming events - I have the website up since it is impossible to get a hold of everyone who has ever ridden with the group over the years - my guess is a few thousand at least - The other huge event was up in Los Angeles - CicLAvia - where over 100,000 people made it out to ride this twice a year event - Bernard & I included - we ran into a lot of others who ride with us every month out there too - long day - I must have rode 60+ miles -  

At this point CYCLONE COASTER has a core group of 50 - 80 riders that show up every month - the rest of our ride are people who show up a few times a year from up North like the Rolling Relics & down South from the San Diego Choppaderos & everywhere in between - friends of others that ride with us & some first time riders from in or out of town for starters -- It is amazing to me how many make it out to the ride - heck we even have Marko from Marko's Treats making it out to our rides with his ice cream cart bicycle on occasion - On the bucket list for CYCLONE COASTER is to be in the Pasadena Rose Parade one year - hey stranger things have happened - right ? 

CYCLONE COASTER is larger than I ever expected it to be - I am glad it has brought some back to the hobby & inspired others to be in the hobby & ride what they buy here there & everywhere - The people make the ride what it is & I want to thank everyone who makes it out to our rides - you are the reason the ride is a success - good people - good times -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------

